# USS Iowa



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This Battleship was the one used in the movie that played on the SyFy channel and is now home ported in the L.A. harbor. a web site has been set up to give more info and anyone can sign up for a newsletter.

I may check out the hobby shop and find out if any models are on the market.

that web site is: http://pacificbattleship.com


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Iowa is not well kitted compared to the Missouri and New Jersey. While she is an Iowa Class battleship, there are differences between the ships, especially after World War II. The Iowa and new Jersey were both modernized but not the same. 

Trumpeter makes a dedicated kit of the Iowa in her 1980s refit in 1/700 scale. Arii has a poor kit in 1/600. If you want a 1/350 model. Yankee Model Works has a conversion for the Tamiya 1/350 Missouri to make the World War II vintage Iowa. Pretty much any other Iowa you might find (like the Modelcraft kit) is just a new Jersey or Missouri with Iowa decals.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like I'll have to check any of the models down at the Lancaster hobby shop to see just what they have. I think I can ride the bus down there. sorry to say there's no hobby shop here in Rosamond.


----------

